# Which model for upgrading Onkyo TX-NR515



## rytec (Mar 4, 2015)

Hello,

I would like to have some advice.
If I would upgrade my Onkyo receiver TX-NR515 which model would you advice to me?

The speakers I have are Klipsch RP-250 floorstands, center and a Klipsch RS110W subwoofer.
the rears are Q-Acoustics 2010.

Actually I would like to know if I would hear a difference in music and movies if I would buy a more powerfull receiver.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Hi, rytec! Differences in SQ between reputable amps or AVR amp sections are small. There's more benefit to be gained by adding an external amp to handle the mains and free-up power for the all-important center channel and surround effects. More amplifier power will only make your system sound better if you listen at loud volumes. The louder you play, the less headroom is available to the amp and the more it will start to clip, which can be rough on the ears and cause speaker damage. 

Aside from an external power amp, upgrading your AVR will get you:
A better power supply and DSP for improved SQ
Much better auto-EQ (think Audyssey XT32 or Dirac Live)
Dolby Atmos capability
More smart features and streaming options


----------



## rytec (Mar 4, 2015)

OK, thank you for this information. 

How does an external power amp works? Where do you place it, What kind of models are available for my situation?


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

rytec said:


> How does an external power amp works? Where do you place it, ...


External power amplifier channels replace the AVR's internal ones. You would connect your AVR's line-level preamp outputs (L-Main/R-Main) to the inputs of an external 2-channel amplifier. Then connect the amp's +/- speaker-level outputs to each main speaker as shown below:


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

rytec said:


> What kind of models are available for my situation?


That depends on your listening habits, room size, and speaker efficiency/impedance. Your speakers are 96dB efficient with 100W continuous (400W peak) power handling. That's impressive, and means they'll play loud and long with relatively little amplifier power. To help you upgrade, we need to know a little more:
What's wrong with your current system (i.e. Why are you unhappy)?
What percentage do you listen to music vs. movies?
What kind of music?
How loud for music and movies? Can the neighbors hear it?
What size is your HT room?


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

rytec said:


> ....Actually I would like to know if I would hear a difference in music and movies if I would buy a more powerfull receiver.


Here's some reading to help you decide if an external amp is right for you. Depending on your answers to my previous post, I would recommend keeping your AVR and buying a better subwoofer from SVS or PSA. If it's in your budget, upgrade both your AVR and your sub. Upgrading your AVR can get more power and better DSP. *Have you used the Audyssey 2EQ auto-setup feature of your AVR?* See page-55 of the manual, which can be downloaded from http://www.onkyousa.com/Downloads/manuals.php?source=globalnav).


----------



## rytec (Mar 4, 2015)

Well, that is what I call support for a forum! :clap:

The reason I'm thinking of upgrading is that when I look arround me here and on other forums I do not see many Onkyo TX-NR515 AVR's and that's why I'm a little bit worried with such good speakers (I amay asume that these are good speakers, they sound great in my ears), that they won't come to their rights with this AVR.

Ryan


----------



## rytec (Mar 4, 2015)

Lumen said:


> Have you used the Audyssey 2EQ auto-setup feature of your AVR?


Yes, I have done this setup as good as I could, with no one in the livingroom, just me and when I did the test I stood aside the window out of the speaker range.
I have put this special mic on a photocamera foot on the desired height.

But still after this setup I had to increase the volume of the center speaker because when I watched a movie the speech was very quiet.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Depending on budget you could get the Onkyo 2015 models NR646 or NR747 or Denon X1200 or X2200. The Onkyo did away with Audyssey and have their proprietary EQ called Accueq which is pretty bland. Denon still uses Audyssey and the models I mentioned come with Audyssey XT which is a step up from Multeq and definitely much better than Onkyo's Accueq I think.
I had the Onkyo NR646 and really liked the sound but ended up returning the unit simply because I did not trust the on board EQ and went with the Denon X1200 for the XT.


----------



## rytec (Mar 4, 2015)

Lumen said:


> That depends on your listening habits, room size, and speaker efficiency/impedance. Your speakers are 96dB efficient with 100W continuous (400W peak) power handling. That's impressive, and means they'll play loud and long with relatively little amplifier power. To help you upgrade, we need to know a little more:
> What's wrong with your current system (i.e. Why are you unhappy)?
> 
> What percentage do you listen to music vs. movies?
> ...



Good day,

I listen often to music and watch a lot movies with dts sound, I think it is 50/50
I listen a lot of vocal jazz like Malia, Laura Fygi, Kelly Dickson, Silje Nergaard.
Then also a lot of eighties.
All is ripped in flac music and I stream this from my synology
I just checked and when I'm alone the music is about 70db from where I'm sitting about 4,5m from the front speakers and sub.

Our living room is 10x6m

Ryan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

